# Strange datacode on 70-200 L



## jaco (Aug 16, 2013)

Some time ago I bought a lens Canon 70-200 f / 4 L. Yesterday I looked at datacode and to my surprise, there is UF... From what I found on the web, letter F means that the lens was produced in 1991. How is this possible if this kind of lenses are produced since 1999?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 16, 2013)

That is strange, sure it's not a "P" that's been scratched a bit?


----------



## jaco (Aug 16, 2013)

it's "F"


----------



## Viggo (Aug 16, 2013)

Then I have no idea. Send Canon the serial-number and ask for the datecode.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2013)

It's strange, that's normal...It'a an UFO ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 16, 2013)

jaco said:


> it's "F"



Fell off from a mother-ship ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2013)

The photo looks to me like a UP with part of the "P" being missed by a mis-aligned hot stamp. I've seen other similar partial impressions on lenses. 

It is possible, of course that its mis-marked or that someone has replaced the rear plate with one from a magic drainpipe.


----------



## jaco (Aug 17, 2013)

"P" is also unlikely because it is the year 2001 and the lens was purchased in 2012  

I wrote to the Canon to see what they answer.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 18, 2013)

Another possibility is that the lens has been in storage the whole time. I wouldn't expect that from a large on-line source, of course, but I have to ask: did you purchase this from a local shop? Was it sold as new or refurbished? It worries me to think that some small shop might buy a refurbished lens to fill your order...


----------



## jaco (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought it in the media markt


----------

